# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Second Annual Indiana(with honorable mention to all other states and Canada) Jamboree

## hoosierarcher

Anyone up for a repeat this Summer?

----------


## oldsoldier

HA would love to depending on when. Injury has not improved now i am restricted at NO driving at all due to loss of renge of motion of my neck. If it gets well enough I'll try to attend. Also will ship you the dutch oven asap hope I can drive again after Drs. appt. wensday.

----------


## crashdive123

I'd love to if time and $$$ allow.  Wouldn't mind a little further south? :Innocent:

----------


## Camp10

> I'd love to if time and $$$ allow.  Wouldn't mind a little further south?


...or East. :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

or West  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Kentucky or Tennessee would be fine with me. Daniel Boone National in Kentucky or Great Smoky National in Tennessee? That would kind of split the difference.

----------


## crashdive123

> Kentucky or Tennessee would be fine with me. Daniel Boone National in Kentucky or Great Smoky National in Tennessee? That would kind of split the difference.


Smoky's sounds great to me.

----------


## huntermj

depending on the dates i could do the smokies.

----------


## doug1980

I would love to make it for 2011 if there is one.

----------


## rebel

If it's in the "half-back" states  ( KY & TN) can I suggest October?  It's the best time.  Not too hot in the day and cool nights.  It's perfect for campfires and camping.

----------


## Sourdough

> Smoky's sounds great to me.



That works for me, This winter, I'll be sleeping in Crash's planting shed......... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

> If it's in the "half-back" states  ( KY & TN) can I suggest October?  It's the best time.  Not too hot in the day and cool nights.  It's perfect for campfires and camping.


October and cooler weather sounds good to me.

----------


## crashdive123

> That works for me, This winter, I'll be sleeping in Crash's planting shed.........


The house next door is for rent - ad goes in the paper this week - just sayin'. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Psssst...Crash...Don't let him do it. You'll wind up with geese running around all over the place, bears in your trash cans, moose trampling your garden...and you know he never closes the door to the bathroom.

----------


## hoosierarcher

October is when Bow Deer Hunting starts. I would then suggest we do it somewhere that hunting is permitted. National Parks don't allow hunting. National Forests do.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Count me in...  Location makes little difference, Kentucky, Tennessee, the Carolina's are all nice in the Fall.

----------


## Batch

> October is when Bow Deer Hunting starts. I would then suggest we do it somewhere that hunting is permitted. National Parks don't allow hunting. National Forests do.


Archery starts in July down here. July 31- Aug 29 when its nice and cool down here!  :Sneaky2: 

I've camped Daniel Boone before at raccoon loop. Nice stream that goes right next to camp.

----------


## rebel

Blue ridge parkway in the fall?  http://www.romanticasheville.com/fall_2009_photos.htm
The Linville falls area is beautiful.http://www.romanticasheville.com/linville_falls.htm

----------


## roar-k

If you all are dead set on coming to my backyard let me know.  If I couldn't stay the entire time I could come and visit and hangout.  Heck, I may even let you in on some of my secret fishing spots....Probably not, but it was nice to think I would.

I was up in Elkmont for the fireflies last week.  Many people think it's strange to go see fireflies but when there's millions and they are all lighting up at once it is a sight to behold.

----------


## crashdive123

Just bumping this up.  Does anybody have any first hand experience with camping in Tennessee or Kentucky?  I've been looking through the what seems like thousands of campgrounds in the Smoky Mountain area of Tennesse, but first hand experience would be great to hear from.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

I will say this...October in the Smokies is gonna' have LOTS of people in the area. That's when the leaves turn.... People come from all over just for that. I used to live in Knoxville area, not far from there. Dot is from Kodak, which is right at the exit off of I-40 heading towards Sevierville (and Smoky Mountain Knife Works) Exit 408 I believe or 409. The Entrance near Townsend is a little off the beaten path....kinda'. Not real sure about it,never camped there, But Dot may know more...Cades Cove maybe???

----------


## crashdive123

Kind of what I was thinking - cooler weather, beutiful scenery.  Kentucky would be cool to - I'd still get to drive through the Smoky Mts. and enjoy the view.

----------


## equus

Well guys my vote is for my home.  The Great Smokies.  I haven't seen them up close in a long time been wanting to go home.  Cades Cove is a nice place to camp.  There is a campground in Townsend which is nice as well.  My vacation is in October.  My vacation starts OCt. 17-23.  I believe I will make sure tonight when I go in to work.

I have camped up in the smokies i Oct.  I would suggest that everyone brings a light jacket.  I will do some research for you guys about campgrounds in the Smokies.

----------


## rebel

A place where you can catch some trout would be great.

----------


## equus

The Great Smokies has trout fishing.

----------


## equus

How primitive are you all wanting to go?

----------


## crashdive123

It would all depend on who's planning on attending.  If it's like the last one, with spouses and kids, I regular campground with at least the facilities we had in Indiana  would be best IMO.  Backpacking in is OK with me, but then we don't get to bring all of the neat toys and projects like we did last time.

----------


## roar-k

If you are going to be coming during the Fall make sure you reserve your site about 6 or more weeks out.  We had to reserve ours a few years ago about 6 out.

We have some great trout fishing here, but it all depends on how much time you want to spend getting to a spot.  Some of the best fishing are a few miles into the park and most people do not feel like hiking that much.  You have great fishing off Cosby Creek, Little River, Deep Creek, and many more!

----------


## equus

Well at Cades Cove they have the amenities that we had in Indiana.  I asked about how primitive because they have sites that you can only get to them though the trail.  If we do it when I am on vacation Mel, the boys, and me will attend.  I will find out exactly what dates that I have for vacation.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'm still looking to go.  I'll need to know a date so I can postpone shoulder surgery past then.  I'll be able to hike in but will need to take a break about every mile.  Looking forward to getting together again.

----------


## equus

My vacation is Oct. 17-23

----------


## crashdive123

So - how does the 22nd - 24th work for everybody, or is there a better weekend?

----------


## Rick

I'm good with that date. I'm actually good with just about any date but that happens to be a good week-end for me.

----------


## crashdive123

Looking over the info on Cades Cove, it looks beautiful.  I know it's a popular campgrounds and a popular time of the year.  For those of you that have some experience in the area - please chime in.

----------


## equus

It is a nice campground.
That is a good date for me.
It shouldn't be a problem to find a camping sites because one school is back in.  I love the area and it will bring back alot of memories.  
There are things to do for kids as well.  Bicycle rentals, hiking trails, and other stuff.
It is a beautiful time of the year to go there might be traffic when you first arrive.
Overall a very good place to camp.

----------


## rebel

Looks good.

----------


## roar-k

We were at Cades Cove two weekends ago and they ran out of space.  It was one of the busiest times I have seen.

No showers or electricity there, but they do have restrooms.  Nice little shop with soft serve ice cream too.

The loop is closed on Wednesday and Saturday mornings from 7-10am for Bicycles Only.

Abrams Falls is near as well.

There's lots to do there, but make sure you keep your tent on the pad or you will get a warning and then if you do not move it you will get a citation.  The Rangers at this campsite are extremely strict due to its popularity and wanting to keep it clean and looking nice.

It's also not too far away from Gatlinburg and/or Pigeon Forge for those of you that have wives that like to shop.  You could always visit Smoky Mountain Knife Works...=)

----------


## equus

That is an awesome place to visit.  I was living in Kodak when they were building that.
A lot of people visit there in the summer.  
Crash it might not be bad idea to see if we need to make reservations for those dates.
I loved camping there growing up.

I think it depends on the location...They do have showers in some places.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm going to call them later today and see what kind of info and insight I can get.  I see on their website that there are four group campsites - I'll see what I can find out about those too.

----------


## equus

Just thinking about that campground brings back so much memories.  We spent a whole summer there one year.  it was wonderful.

----------


## crashdive123

I called today - did not get to talk to a live person, but requested some info.  I do not want to put a damper on anything, but looking at their reservations info for the dates we're talking about - there are eight camp sites (non-electric) available when I looked.  The group sites are not available.  Never having been there, and knowing nothing about it - is this the place we want?  I know that it's a busy time of the year for the entire Smoky's area (it is the busiest national park for a reason).  If it is, please - everybody chime in.  I don't think we can wait too long to make reservations if this is it.

----------


## roar-k

Just a little bit more info for you; you can only have two vehicles per camp site at the Cades Cove campground.  But they do have a nice size parking lot near the ranger station and gift shop that's within walking distance.

Cades Cove Loop is awesome for those that love to see the wildlife.  Got a few pictures of bears, deer, and more on our last trip.

EDIT:  If I am not mistaken I think they have a few driving trails you can go on as well.

----------


## Rick

August 8th and 9th my wife and I will be staying at the Big South Fork National River and Recreation Area. It's part of the Daniel Boone National Forest (I think) and runs from extreme northern Tennessee up into Eastern Kentucky. I'll get some information and do a report on it as soon as we get back. That will give us an alternative at least. 

I don't care where we go but it sounds like the current location might be booked. 

Tennessee honors a lot of state's (most?) CCW and even the primitive campgrounds here appear to offer showers. 

http://www.nps.gov/biso/index.htm

We will be staying in the Bandy Creek campground.

----------


## huntermj

checked with work today and i,m good for those dates. So iwould be a solid yes on being there. Any campground would be fine with me.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

The end of the October would be good for me.

----------


## kyratshooter

Big South Fork is a pristine site.  It is federal and well maintained.  Good campground and good relitively flat hiking.  Has class 3-4 rapids if you have a canoe of kyack.  They have mt bike trails too.

f you are hiking or camping outside the campground you will need a "backcountry permit" but they were free the last trip I made in there.  You just apply at the ranger station.

Fair road access off I40.  It does cross the border between TN and KY.

TN and KY both honor most CCW permits and you should have no problem going through either state.  KY is open carry so you need not worry about permit. 

What are the dates for this enterprise?

----------


## equus

22nd thru the 24th

----------


## roar-k

I have camped at Bandy Creek and Alum ford before in BSF.  It's hard to get your friends to go primitive camping, so most the time we ended up in Bandy Creek.

You are allowed to collect any wood that is downed and dead in Big South Fork.  That was always a plus to me.

----------


## rebel

Let us know what and when you decide.  If you want help w/ making calls. PM me.

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like we might have come to agreement on the when part.  Now we just need to finalize the where part.  I love the Smoky Mountains, and Cades Cove sounds like a great place, just not sure if the timing (most popular time of the year) works in our favor.

----------


## rebel

Who's goin'?  Sound off.  I will but, I won't know until a few weeks prior.

----------


## crashdive123

I plan on going.

----------


## Rick

Yep, me too.

----------


## rebel

I see someone has scheduled a full moon for October 22nd.

----------


## crashdive123

> I see someone has scheduled a full moon for October 22nd.


Good.  We'll save on batteries for the flashlights. :Innocent:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'll be there...

----------


## oldsoldier

I'd love to come BUT....... as I told crash due to 30 people getting fired at work due to failed drug screens. All non (already scheduled) set vacations and personel days won't be allowed until we are back to full staff again. But even if I can't be there physically I'll be with you all in spirit at least.

----------


## Rick

> I see someone has scheduled a full moon for October 22nd.


Why am I not surprised that you of all people would know that?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I was thinking...  Maybe we should set a theme for the gathering each year.  A focal point for discussion and equipment.  It wouldn't mean were limited to only the theme but it would focus the best we have on that one subject.  What do you think?

----------


## equus

I like that idea actually.  It helps with someone who is trying to learn.

----------


## equus

Mel and I and the boys will be there as long as we have the finances.

----------


## kyratshooter

I'm in, unless I get an offer I can't refuse.

Could someone E-mail everyone in case this thread does not get bumped or noticed.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's the list of people that say that they are definitly going.  Once the plans are finalized, I'll PM everybody that said they are going.

Huntermj
Pgvoutdoors
Kyratshooter
Equus/Poco
Rick
Crash

----------


## Winnie

I'll be there in spirit(again)

----------


## equus

So have we decided where to have it

----------


## crashdive123

> So have we decided where to have it


Not yet.  Rick and Mrs. Rick are exploring some options this weekend.

----------


## Rick

I'll post results next Wednesday, 8-11

----------


## roar-k

I will be doing Honey Creek loop this weekend in BSF if you are around that area.

----------


## Rick

We won't get into BSF until Sunday evening some time. We'll be at Green River Lake in Kentucky on Friday and Saturday. Feel free to do a write up on BSF if you want to. Some of you guys are in there all the time. This will be the first time for me. I just offered the write up as another option for the jamboree.

----------


## hunter63

So what was the dates? Been decided on?
I would sure like to attend, but end of Oct is pertty much in the hunting seasons.

Sound like a great time.

----------


## crashdive123

> So what was the dates? Been decided on?
> I would sure like to attend, but end of Oct is pertty much in the hunting seasons.
> 
> Sound like a great time.


22nd - 24th of October.

----------


## huntermj

Thanks Roar-K and Rick for doing the scouting.

----------


## roar-k

Alright, I was unable to do the hike like I wanted due to the family deciding to throw me a party for my bday.  But I do have some pictures from the same hike that we did in September or last year.  I am going to try to post them when I find them.

----------


## roar-k

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And this tree greeted us on at the beginning:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Big South Fork turned out to be a pretty impressive place. The water was down in the river so we didn't get to see any class IV-V rapids but it was a nice canoe river. I don't have anything better than Roar-K posted but some different ones. This is the Bandy Creek Campground at Big South Fork National River and Recreation Area in Northeastern Tennessee. It is at the very southern tip of Daniel Boone National Forest.

Here's a view from above: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And a view from water level. They do raft it when the water is up. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This is what the primitive campground looks like. It's basically an asphalt pad, a fire ring, a picnic table and if you look closely you can see a lantern hook in the left margin of the pic. The campground is on top of the ridge line. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The site we stayed in: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And a shower house! Yeah, sort of a primitive Ritz Charles, I guess but they had a very nice shower house/bathroom and it had a kitchen area outside where you could wash dishes. I assume they don't want dirty dishes sitting around because of Yogi. There are two shower stalls in the men's and two in the women's side (according to my wife). There were two bathroom facilities in Loop A so you weren't very far away from one no matter where you stayed in that loop. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They have a pool so the kids might be happy. There are bear in the campground so things like trash and coolers are closely watched. They WILL write you a ticket if anything is left unattended. They have bear proof food storage lockers and trash bins throughout the campground. 

The only down side to the park is there really isn't a "commons area" like what we had last year. The camping spots are designed to give the camper the most isolation from other campers so there is brush and trees separating the spots. However, we could easily get 3 or 4 that are close together and there is plenty of open fields I'm sure we could use depending on what we wanted to accomplish. I completely missed the group camping area but I sure did look for it. That might be another option that can be explored. Roar-K, if you get back out there you might take some pics of the group camp area and see what you think about that as an option. 

The East Entrance is a series of switch backs up the side of the mountain and they are tight turns. 180's. However, the road is good asphalt. The West entrance is all gravel for about three miles, roughly. I didn't measure it but that would be my guess. It's on top of the ridge so it was really pretty flat. 

Firewood is available for $10 a stack. A stack is about 1'X1'X4'. yeah, that's what I thought, too. Ice is available for $1.94 a bag. There isn't a general store very close by so you want to make certain you have whatever you want. I'm talking several miles back out of the park and across gravel roads or down the switchback. 

*Fees* for the Bandy Creek Campground are;
Sites with hook-ups (loop B,C,D) $22.00
Sties without hook-ups (loop A) $19.00
Group Campsites (loop E) $75.00 minimum or $3.00/person

We stayed in Loop A. 

The campground is first come-first serve from November 1 to March 31.  For the April 1 to October 31 season, reservations can be made up to 6 months in advance for regular campsites and up to 1 year in advance for the group campsites.

Here is a link to the campground map: 

http://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvisi...0CG%202009.pdf

I'm not suggesting we stay here, I'm just providing an assessment of what was there.

----------


## rebel

Thanks Rick.  That's a good Recon.

----------


## kyratshooter

So what is the decision?  Where/When?  Weather down there is usually good until November 1, then it starts raining like a monsoon.

----------


## crashdive123

Honestly - I'm up for anyplace in the area.  Based strictly on availability, the place that Rick scouted out might be the best option so far.  If anybody else that is familiar with the general area, let's hear it.  It'll probably be one of the more busy times of the year with the fall leaves and all, so the quicker we decide, the quicker we can make individual reservations.

----------


## Rick

Okay, time to share THE STORY on this travel. Every time we go somewhere something happens to make it a bit more memorable than it otherwise would have been. 

Day 1 - Traveling south a wasp flew in the window and stung my wife twice. 
Day 2 - A bird literally shizzed through the open window of the car, striking the back of the seat and sending bird shiz everywhere. I'm not at all certain it wasn't a flying elephant considering the amount of poop I had to clean up. 
Day 3 and 4 - Windows rolled up.

----------


## crashdive123

Hehehe - you said shiz.

----------


## hoosierarcher

Have dates been established?

----------


## Rick

I just checked on availability at Big South Fork and the group spots are reserved. There are a lot of individual campsites still open for October 22-24 but it does look like a group has already reserved 7 that are together. We can still make reservations and be relatively close (20-30 feet apart).

I also looked at Cades Cove and there are only 4 sites in B Loop and 3 sites in C loop left. Only 3 in B loop are close together and 2 in C loop together. 

I think we need to make a decision today or tomorrow and get booked someplace. It doesn't look like anyone wants to lay claim to the decision making for everyone and I certainly understand that. Soooooo.....I'm going to say Big South Fork since it still has reasonable availability. If anyone disagrees then step to the plate. I don't care where we go we just need to make a decision on someplace and get it booked.

----------


## crashdive123

I'll put in my vote for Big South Fork.  I'd like to make reservations this week for where ever we decide.

----------


## roar-k

:Thumbup1:  Big South Fork is always a blast.

On another note, I recommend Mammoth Cave Natl. Park for those of you up KY way.

----------


## Rick

Well, all of us (Indiana, Kentucky, Ohio, Illinois, Tennessee [I probably missed someone] and anyone else that wants to come) will be there.

----------


## kyratshooter

BSF is good for me.

Do we need to book our own slots?

----------


## huntermj

BSF is good with me.

----------


## crashdive123

> BSF is good for me.
> 
> Do we need to book our own slots?


Since a group site is not available, that's probably going to be the best way to do it.  Once we nail down the spot (looks like we may have done that) I would suggest making reservations and then posting what site/loop you made them in.  This way we can try and stay grouped close (or far, far away depending on your mood).

----------


## Justin Case

I hope all of you have a great time,  for those of us that cannot go, we will continue to have a daily virtual Jamboree here on WSF  :Smile:

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

So I am assuming that BSF is the location?

----------


## crashdive123

It's got the votes so far.  Cades Cove sounds great, but there just isn't the availability for the weekend we're going.  What say you Poco?

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

October 22nd - 24th at BSF Ky sounds like the deal to me. If you are asking for my seal of approval, you have it!! :Thumbup:  :Drool:

----------


## Rick

It's actually in Tennessee but it's so close to Kentucky some of the folks that live around there vote in both states.

----------


## crashdive123

So it's settled?  Brandy Creek Campground in BSF?  If so, I'll make reservations this evening when I finish work.  If anybody else makes any, post your site/loop if you'd like.

----------


## Rick

We'll be in loop A. That's the primitive loop.

----------


## Rick

I just booked in A15. The fee is $19 per night with a maximum of 6 people per site so it's possible to double up although the sites are not nearly as large as they were in Indiana. A couple of small tents (2 person) would fit but that's about it. *Book A13 or above*. The sites below A13 are downhill from the restrooms and you'll have to hike uphill to get to them. A13 and above are on the same level. 


Here is a map of the campground and a link to the reservations system. 

Campground: 

http://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvisi...0CG%202009.pdf

Reservation system: 

http://www.recreation.gov/tn/Bandy_C...O&parkId=70988

A14 is listed as handicapped but I didn't see any difference between it and any other camp site other than its proximity to the restrooms. It didn't have a handicap picnic table or fire pit or anything special.

----------


## Justin Case

WOW,  That place is beautiful ! > http://www.tnvacation.com/vendors/ba...ek_campground/

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Wow!! Looks like there are plenty of sites available right now.
Just a thought.... What's the possibility of having some WSF T-Shirts?

----------


## crashdive123

I'm in A-16.

----------


## roar-k

http://www.customink.com/designs/wsf..._txt-_-button1

http://www.customink.com/designs/wsf..._txt-_-button1

Would be funny...

----------


## roar-k

I was thinking about bringing my dogs, but I didn't know if anyone is bringing someone that is afraid of them or if we are doing any crafts/skill type workshops.  Anyone know?

----------


## Justin Case

I heard there will be streaking  :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I know they have to be on a leash at all times because of the bears. The reservation page indicated pets were allowed. I'll let the other speak about their fears. I'm okay as long as they aren't trained military dogs that do sapper runs in the middle of the night.

----------


## Rick

I'll make some pulled pork for Saturday night. Once we get a head count I'll know how much to fix. I don't think OS can make it. Sure gonna miss those honey buns. Dang!

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

OK I just reserved A-17. For Fri 22 Oct. and sat. 23 Oct. I am assuming that everyone will be packing up on Sunday to head out.... We will anyway LOL.
RESERVATION DETAILS
CAMPGROUND:BANDY CREEK (TN)SITE:A017SITE TYPE:TENT ONLY NONELECTRICLOOP:Loop ASTATE:TennesseeREGION:SERARRIVAL DATE:Fri Oct 22 2010DEPARTURE DATE:Sun Oct 24 2010LENGTH OF STAY:2# OF OCCUPANTS:4EQUIPMENT:Tent(1)# OF VEHICLES:1CHECK-IN TIME:12:00 PMCHECK-OUT TIME:12:00 PM

----------


## Rick

Hey, Justin. Put a thong on will ya?

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Rick, Don't you have to pass that way anyway? :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

There's a lot of things I have to pass. Most usually get the wife mad but I digress. Waaaay out of the way for me. Not for the honey buns and twinkies, though.  :Innocent:

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

I think you would go to BSF by way of Albequrque  If there were enough free Twinkies involved!!!  :Innocent:

----------


## nell67

Justin,you deserve an a$$ whoopin' for that.......GGGRRRR

----------


## Rick

Most GPS have waypoints. Mine has twinkie points.

----------


## rebel

Nell, you ain't too far up the road.  You're not goin'?

----------


## roar-k

No, Rick I was asking if any of you care if I brought my dogs.  I have had my dogs there before.  I just didn't know if any of your all's family/kids didn't like dogs.

BTW I am thinking of bringing my canned Strawberry Preserves/Jam and making some biscuits one morning.  anyone be up for it?

p.s. Biscuits may get burnt on bottom, I suck at dutch oven cooking.

----------


## Rick

I'm with you. I have no objection personally.

----------


## nell67

> Nell, you ain't too far up the road.  You're not goin'?


No,I have to work,someone's gotta hold the fort down while the store manager is flitting from store to store doing inventory,Kinda leaves me in charge, :Frown:

----------


## Rick

If you can get off and just need a ride say the word. I'm taking the truck so there is plenty of room for gear and you're welcome to ride in the back....okay, I'll let you ride up front.

----------


## Batch

> We'll be in loop A. That's the primitive loop.


Are we sure that a campsite with the option to be above or below the "restroom" is primitive?

Also, what is the difference between a restroom and a dump station?  :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> No, Rick I was asking if any of you care if I brought my dogs.  I have had my dogs there before.  I just didn't know if any of your all's family/kids didn't like dogs.
> 
> BTW I am thinking of bringing my canned Strawberry Preserves/Jam and making some biscuits one morning.  anyone be up for it?
> 
> p.s. Biscuits may get burnt on bottom, I suck at dutch oven cooking.


Dogs are cool.  And about that Strawberry Preserve/Jam thing - hope you bring a lot. :Drool:

----------


## crashdive123

> No,I have to work,someone's gotta hold the fort down while the store manager is flitting from store to store doing inventory,Kinda leaves me in charge,


Since you'll be in charge.......just close the store for the weekend. :Innocent:

----------


## Camp10

> If you can get off and just need a ride say the word. I'm taking the truck so there is plenty of room for gear and you're welcome to ride in the back....okay, I'll let you ride up front.


That's quite an offer, thanks!  Maine might be a little out of your way though but I'm willing to travel all the way to Portland to save you from having to drive through the mountains. :Innocent:

----------


## huntermj

I just reservered A-18, Homemade jam, I'll have to try a whole jar on my flat bread to be sure i dont like it and then QC will want to try it. Might not be much left over after all this testing. :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> I just reservered A-18, Homemade jam, I'll have to try a whole jar on my flat bread to be sure i dont like it and then QC will want to try it. Might not be much left over after all this testing.


Ah-hem!  QC will be well represented. :Innocent:

----------


## nell67

> Since you'll be in charge.......just close the store for the weekend.


I would,but this whole looking for a job thing would kind of hurt!

----------


## crashdive123

Not sure how long a drive it would be for you, but stop on in for dinner if you are able.

----------


## rebel

> No,I have to work,someone's gotta hold the fort down while the store manager is flitting from store to store doing inventory,Kinda leaves me in charge,


I'll let you sit up front and holler at me.  I'm used to it.

----------


## roar-k

> I just reservered A-18, Homemade jam, I'll have to try a whole jar on my flat bread to be sure i dont like it and then QC will want to try it. Might not be much left over after all this testing.


Thought I reserved 18...Uhoh..  It's still showing available online.

----------


## crashdive123

> I just reservered A-18, Homemade jam, I'll have to try a whole jar on my flat bread to be sure i dont like it and then QC will want to try it. Might not be much left over after all this testing.





> Thought I reserved 18...Uhoh..  It's still showing available online.


Yep, 18 is still showing that it's available.

----------


## huntermj

I'll call them tommorow to check on reservations

----------


## crashdive123

PGV is the only "definite" that hasn't been on since the location was decided.  I sent him a PM.

----------


## Rick

Just a reminder to everyone that they have a restriction on bringing wood into the campground from specific areas because of emerald ash borer. 

"****Notice* to those who want to bring firewood with  you...certain states have non-native insects that can cause damage to  our native trees.  The emerald ash borer is now located in *Illinois, Indiana, Maryland, Michigan, Missouri, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Virginia, Wisconsin, West Virginia and Canada*.  It is one of those pests which we do not want invading Big South Fork.  Firewood brought in from these states is prohibited.   Please do not bring firewood with you that may carry insects pests.  Be  prepared to buy or collect your wood once you arrive at the campground."

You can collect downed wood for firewood. 

"Under no circumstance can you cut any trees, shrubs or limbs around the site that 
are standing and/or alive.  You may collect dead wood that is lying on the 
ground to use as firewood.  The use of chainsaws anywhere is the park is 
prohibited."

----------


## huntermj

I called the campground and confirmed my reservation for space 18 on oct 21 to the 25th.  i would suggest people call and confirm there sites and dates as they seam a little confused with the computer system.
there # 423-286-8368. They seemed very helpful and nice but had a little trouble understanding my yankee accent. :Blushing:

----------


## roar-k

> I called the campground and confirmed my reservation for space 18 on oct 21 to the 25th.  i would suggest people call and confirm there sites and dates as they seam a little confused with the computer system.
> there # 423-286-8368. They seemed very helpful and nice but had a little trouble understanding my yankee accent.


Just speak a little slower and we can understand you...

----------


## nell67

> I called the campground and confirmed my reservation for space 18 on oct 21 to the 25th.  i would suggest people call and confirm there sites and dates as they seam a little confused with the computer system.
> there # 423-286-8368. They seemed very helpful and nice but had a little trouble understanding my yankee accent.


HEY H-MJ???? Could you repeat that??? I didn't catch what you were sayin'..... :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

I understood him just fine.


Of course,  I grew up in New Jersey. :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

forgidabouddit  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

I just want to confirm that you know the dates are October 22-24. If you want to go early and stay late, that's fine but I'll be there on Friday afternoon and take off Sunday.

----------


## huntermj

Yea, but i figure i'm flying all that way i should take some time to look around a bit.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Hey Rick, Do you still have those Targets for throwing Hawks and knives?

----------


## Rick

I sure do.

----------


## Justin Case

Do they look like Ken ?

----------


## Rick

> p.s. Biscuits may get burnt on bottom, I suck at dutch oven cooking.


Get two metal pie plates smaller than the diameter of the dutch oven. Flip one upside down and put it in the oven. Set the second pie pan, right side up, on top of the inverted pie pan. Put your biscuits inside the top pie pan and cook away. By using this method you raise the biscuits off the bottom of the dutch oven so they don't burn. 

Alternately, you can place a single pie plate right side up inside the dutch oven and support it with some kind of spacer to keep it off the bottom of the oven. You can use three or four stones or just about anything that will elevate the pie pan and allow air to flow underneath it. Put your biscuits in the pie pan as above and cook away!!

----------


## roar-k

> Get two metal pie plates smaller than the diameter of the dutch oven. Flip one upside down and put it in the oven. Set the second pie pan, right side up, on top of the inverted pie pan. Put your biscuits inside the top pie pan and cook away. By using this method you raise the biscuits off the bottom of the dutch oven so they don't burn. 
> 
> Alternately, you can place a single pie plate right side up inside the dutch oven and support it with some kind of spacer to keep it off the bottom of the oven. You can use three or four stones or just about anything that will elevate the pie pan and allow air to flow underneath it. Put your biscuits in the pie pan as above and cook away!!


That sounds almost how I cook muffins when I am backpacking.  We use the little tin or rubber cupcake cups and put them inside our pot with water and steam them.  It's either that or put parchment paper with water underneath it.

Don't know why I never though about doing something similar for dutch oven cooking.  Sounds good to me!

----------


## crashdive123

Just to sort things out - and I know its early and some people have to wait to find out about their work schedule and other obligations - the following have made their reservations:

Rick
Poco/Equus and the boys
Huntermj
Crash/Mrs. Crash

Roar K I wasn't sure if you made/confirmed your reservations yet.  I'll contact others that have expressed an interest.  Of course, all are welcome.

----------


## oldsoldier

> I'll make some pulled pork for Saturday night. Once we get a head count I'll know how much to fix. I don't think OS can make it. Sure gonna miss those honey buns. Dang!


Yeah sorry really wish i could go wife and I love the area BUt we are still major short handed at bakery NO vacations until after first of year at least.

----------


## Rick

Are you back to work and feeling better?

----------


## rebel

I request your presence on October 22nd at 5pm for a happy hour social at site 20.

----------


## crashdive123

Update:

Rick
Poco/Equus and the boys
Huntermj
Rebel
Crash/Mrs. Crash

Roar K I wasn't sure if you made/confirmed your reservations yet.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Are you back to work and feeling better?


Sorry I guess i forgot to update. Been back to work since last week of june. Now on a day run ( St.Louis and back every day) still have and will continue to have some stiffness and pain with back/shoulder rest of my life. But at least I can work

----------


## Rick

Ouch. I'm glad you're back to work anyway. A day run isn't too bad. My dad had one for a lot of years (he was number 5 in seniority). Lot's of hours but your bed at night. That's a +.

----------


## Justin Case

sorry you still have pain but glad you are able to work  :Smile:

----------


## Aurelius95

I wish I could make it, but I will be in Savannah that weekend for my wife's cousin's wedding.  Y'all have fun!

----------


## rebel

In addition to having beer and wine I was going to make some chili.  Do ya'll like chili?

----------


## crashdive123

> In addition to having beer and wine I was going to make some chili.  Do ya'll like chili?


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## huntermj

Once during an intence survival situtation i lived on nothing but chili for two weks. it was tough but tasty.

----------


## rebel

> Once during an intence survival situtation i lived on nothing but chili for two weks. it was tough but tasty.


Well, if you or anyone wants something different...let me know.

----------


## Rick

Chili in October? Well, yeah. 

Huntermj - You lived on chili for a week?! I'm sure glad I wasn't trapped in the cabin with you.

----------


## Justin Case

some chili doesnt have beans ??

----------


## Rick

Sacrilege, sir!

Always a heart warming favorite. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_hutfrqxIc

----------


## Justin Case

I like it w/beans,,,,  do I have it backwards ?  no meat ?

----------


## Rick

Sacrilege again, sir!

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## roar-k

Chili without meat?  Did you really ask about that?

----------


## Justin Case

> Chili without meat?  Did you really ask about that?


LOL,, I DID !  :Blushing:    I guess i was thinking of Chili con carne,,   thats meat and no beans,,,   Right ?  I am sooo cornfused   :Innocent:

----------


## roar-k

> LOL,, I DID !    I guess i was thinking of Chili con carne,,   thats meat and no beans,,,   Right ?  I am sooo cornfused


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

What on earth is a Kalifornia guy doin' postin' in our jamboree thread anyway? The Midwest states are free, well, there is Illinois but once Cook County implodes the rest of the state will be fine.

----------


## Justin Case

> What on earth is a Kalifornia guy doin' postin' in our jamboree thread anyway? The Midwest states are free, well, there is Illinois but once Cook County implodes the rest of the state will be fine.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## roar-k

So is it make your own meals or are we doing a pot luck sort of thing?

----------


## oldsoldier

> sorry you still have pain but glad you are able to work


Thanks JC and all. I can deal with a little pain and stiffness. Especially when they were originally talking back and shoulder surgery. Now the pain is just a nusance, less than a one on a one to ten scale. Usually a little worse when it is damp/raining. But hey, At least I CAN work.

----------


## huntermj

Lol 
Lots of beans
 :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

We did a pot luck on Saturday night last year. I'm open for that as well this year. All of us traipsed off about 5ish and went to our camps and cooked up whatever we were cooking and then got together in one camp and had dinner. Man was the food good, too!

----------


## crashdive123

Potluck on Saturday works for me.

----------


## roar-k

Hmmm, I will eat too much more than likely.  Now I need to decide on what to cook.

----------


## Rick

Eating too much....check!

----------


## Justin Case

> Hmmm, I will eat too much more than likely.  Now I need to decide on what to cook.


You could always take a can of sardines,  most of you guys like those nasty little things  :Innocent: 

( I know, I know,  "shut up Kalifornia guy")  :Sneaky2:  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Where IS my ban button?

----------


## crashdive123

You want to borrow mine?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I was thinking about smoking a couple of pork shoulders and making pulled pork. Unless someone objects.

----------


## crashdive123

No objections here.

----------


## roar-k

What kind of side items do you all like?

----------


## Rick

Anything not moving for me.

----------


## crashdive123

I think whatever people bring will be welcomed.

----------


## rebel

I found a skimpy 12 x 20 tarp today.  Only  $18. !  If it rains,  maybe we can stay dry....

----------


## rebel

For saturday, I was thinkin about cooking some wings.

----------


## crashdive123

Wings are good.

----------


## rebel

> I was thinking about smoking a couple of pork shoulders and making pulled pork. Unless someone objects.


Yeah, pulled pork!!!  I'm all over it.

----------


## rebel

Twink's for desert?

----------


## Rick

We'll probably manage something better than that.

----------


## rebel

Twinks are sounding pretty good to me.  Have you had them deep fried?

----------


## roar-k

> Twinks are sounding pretty good to me.  Have you had them deep fried?


Deep Fried with powder sugar!!  You could always make funnelcakes!

----------


## Rick

No, I haven't tried them and that's only half the story.

----------


## rebel

The Misses, ("Nafarious Southern Bell") may be joining me.  I hope so.  Figured I better throw that in there.  Obviously, she's a good sport.

----------


## Rick

Rhet: "Frankly, my dear, I think that's just cool. Glad to have her join in".

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Hello Everyone,

Sorry I've been offline for so long but I have been suffering from another illness.  I'm better now and back on my feet.  Some years are just not worth getting out of bed.

I still plan on being at the gathering in October.  I'll reserve a site above A13 and let you know the site number.

I'm very much looking forward to getting together again.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> I was thinking about smoking a couple of pork shoulders and making pulled pork. Unless someone objects.


I Object to anyone objecting!! :Innocent: 



> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Sorry I've been offline for so long but I have been suffering from another illness.  I'm better now and back on my feet.  Some years are just not worth getting out of bed.
> 
> I still plan on being at the gathering in October.  I'll reserve a site above A13 and let you know the site number.
> 
> I'm very much looking forward to getting together again.


I really hope you can make it again this year!

----------


## crashdive123

I've got a dish in mind for Saturday night, and it involves bacon.

----------


## Rick

That's all we need to know. Bring it on!!!!!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

It looks like I'll be at Bandy Creek by early evening on Wednesday, October 20th.  I would like to spend some extra time there.  I will have this confirmed by the end of this week.  Looking forward to seeing everyone.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

So, I understand were putting together the "traditional" Saturday potluck dinner.  What dishes are confirmed so far?

Are we bringing the tomahawks? I have two I picked up last Fall.

I plan to bring some things for prizes and swapping.

Are we planning on any hiking?

I'm feeling better now and I'm looking forward to the gathering.

----------


## crashdive123

> I was thinking about smoking a couple of pork shoulders and making pulled pork. Unless someone objects.





> For saturday, I was thinkin about cooking some wings.





> I've got a dish in mind for Saturday night, and it involves bacon.





> So, I understand were putting together the "traditional" Saturday potluck dinner.  What dishes are confirmed so far?
> 
> Are we bringing the tomahawks? I have two I picked up last Fall.
> 
> I plan to bring some things for prizes and swapping.
> 
> Are we planning on any hiking?
> 
> I'm feeling better now and I'm looking forward to the gathering.


Yes to the potluck.  Not sure about tomahawks - I'm going to try and make one to bring.  Door prizes are good.  I plan on exploring a bit.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's the list that I think is coming (gotta know how much bacon to bring).

Rick
Poco/Equus and the boys
Huntermj
Rebel/Mrs. Rebel
PGVOutdoors
RoarK
Crash/Mrs. Crash

If I miissed anybody, or if the list is incorrect, let me know.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Thanks Crash...  I'm checking into what might be of interest plus I'll be there a day early.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Well for sure!!! Jamboree without Tomahawks???? That's like a BLT without the bacon!!!We'll be bringing ours I know. I even have extra handles in case Crash does yet ANOTHER Robin Hood!!!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'll bring mine, though I can't say I'll throw much, I still have that tare in my shoulder.  I'll give it all I got...

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I don't know what you have come up with for maps so far, but this is a good one of the general area.

http://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvisi...churemap06.pdf

Bandy Creek Campground - trail map

http://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvisit/upload/bandy.pdf

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Oh and for anyone who may be new that just says "No way Crash Did a Robin Hood!!!" Here's proof.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I'll bring the targets and the throwing knives.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> Update:
> 
> Rick
> Poco/Equus and the boys
> Huntermj
> Rebel
> Crash/Mrs. Crash
> 
> Roar K I wasn't sure if you made/confirmed your reservations yet.


I'm now reserved for site 19 arriving Thursday Oct 21st and departing Sunday October 24th.  I'm planning on working my way north through Daniel Boone National Forest as I head home.  I'll be in that area for an additional week.

----------


## crashdive123

> I'm now reserved for site 19 arriving Thursday Oct 21st and departing Sunday October 24th.  I'm planning on working my way north through Daniel Boone National Forest as I head home.  I'll be in that area for an additional week.





> Here's the list that I think is coming (gotta know how much bacon to bring).
> 
> Rick
> Poco/Equus and the boys
> Huntermj
> Rebel/Mrs. Rebel
> PGVOutdoors
> RoarK
> Crash/Mrs. Crash
> ...


Gotcha....

----------


## crashdive123

Just a bump in case anybody else is interested.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Would like to attend but 6 hours one way is out of my range.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Oh come on...  Ten hours or less is a good drive.  It will take me 8 1/2 hours for this one.  Suck it up super dude!

----------


## RangerXanatos

Would love to be able to if my finances would allow.  If something comes up by then that allows me the time and money, you will see the cape in person.   :Wink:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I understand, if you could make it that would be great.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm looking forward to a shorter drive than last year.  I think it was 19 hours each way for the last one.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I believe it was around 9 hours for me last year.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

By the way, I'm making a big pot of creamy chicken soup for Saturaday.

----------


## nell67

> By the way, I'm making a big pot of creamy chicken soup for Saturday.


LOL,a little preventative after you and Rick getting sick after last years get together? Probably a good thing it's not in Indiana this year,strep is going around  hard here right now.

----------


## roar-k

> Would love to be able to if my finances would allow.  If something comes up by then that allows me the time and money, you will see the cape in person.


If you need a ride just say so and I am sure we can work something out.  Just let me know.  As it is my wife works that weekend, so it's only going to be me going.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm going to try my hand at making some throwing knives and a tomahawk to play with in addition to the stuff that Rick brings.

----------


## roar-k

BTW anyone from Chattanooga on up needing a ride to BSF just let me know.

I am going to be bring my Hennessy Hammocks and Kifaru Paratipi for those interested in seeing them.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> LOL,a little preventative after you and Rick getting sick after last years get together? Probably a good thing it's not in Indiana this year,strep is going around hard here right now.


That's right, I was sick after that trip.  I believe I have filled my quota for illnesses and injuries for this year.  I should be good, but the chicken soup makes a good insurance policy.

----------


## rebel

Someone erased my statement.  I had said, I would help defend the soup.  Two Marines camping next door...If it's two things I known we can do:  Take a hill and defend it.

----------


## Rick

Is the hill you mean? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

> BTW anyone from Chattanooga on up needing a ride to BSF just let me know.
> 
> I am going to be bring my Hennessy Hammocks and Kifaru Paratipi for those interested in seeing them.


Are you sure you cant swing by California on the way  :Scooter:  :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

He had said Nevada was about as far as he could go. California would be out of the way, however.

----------


## Justin Case

Nevada ????   LOL   Thats "UP" from Chattanooga ?

----------


## rebel

> Is the hill you mean? 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


What's the pass word?

----------


## Justin Case

> What's the pass word?


"ya gotta have faith"

----------


## rebel

*BOOM*,  wrong.

----------


## Rick

Okay, maybe it was Utah.

----------


## rebel

Koteewi.

Ricks ugly blade.  See ya at the jamboree.

----------


## crashdive123

I think Rebel just called Rick an ugly blade. :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

or he wants to Rub it :EEK!:

----------


## Rick

(shaking head). Can't fault a guy for telling the truth I guess.

----------


## rebel

> or he wants to Rub it


Just remember, you're not that far away....

----------


## Justin Case

> Just remember, you're not that far away....


from what ?

----------


## rebel

> from what ?


Sorry,  I got grumpy.  I don't take being called a homo very well.

----------


## Justin Case

I didnt call you a homo,,   I said that as a joke because  R.U.B.   ,,  The knife looks great !

----------


## rebel

> I didnt call you a homo,,   I said that as a joke because  R.U.B.   ,,  The knife looks great !


O.K.  Works for me.  Sorry for my misunderstanding.

----------


## Justin Case

> O.K.  Works for me.  Sorry for my misunderstanding.


My fault, It was a pretty bad joke  :Crash:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Justin has an ability to get a rile outta some of us...Justin have you ever been south of the Mason Dixon line?

----------


## Justin Case

> Justin has an ability to get a rile outta some of us...Justin have you ever been south of the Mason Dixon line?


Not lately  :Cowboy:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Not lately


I have no intentions of getting riled up tonight..I was just curious...

----------


## Justin Case

> I have no intentions of getting riled up tonight..I was just curious...


but to answer you question,  I have never been farther east  than  Colorado,,, :Cowboy:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Yeah, I am well traveled but from the south. I'd never go in a bar down here with you that is for sure! Were just grumpy about somethings and we tend to fly off the handle...were used to it that way. I once fought my best friend so we could get kicked outta school and go surfing...

----------


## rebel

I gotta say after PM-ing Justin, I realize that it was my mis-understanding.  He's cool.  Sorry 'bout all that, to everyone.

----------


## Rick

No one can make you mad, fellahs. You can only allow yourself to become mad. They are your emotions. They are your responsibility. 

I'm a homo...sapien.   :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

No one has ever accused me of being the brightest bulb in the box but I've outdone myself on this one. On post 231 of this thread, Rebel posted a knife he made for me and named it Koteewi after the park near my home. Any normal person would have recognized that but for some reason it did not register with me what he was trying to say. So I inadvertently ignored a truly generous gesture offering a really handsome knife. 

First, let me offer a profound apology to Rebel for ignoring his offer. It was not done intentionally and there was no slight intended toward either you or the knife. 

Second, let me say thank you for such a generous offer and such a beautiful knife. It was a very thoughtful gesture and I accept with heartfelt thanks.

----------


## rebel

Rick, you don't need to apologize to me.  I didn't make things clear.

----------


## roar-k

What is the total number of people coming/participating?

----------


## crashdive123

> What is the total number of people coming/participating?


The last count I had (post #208) was about 12 including spouses and kids that were mentioned.

----------


## huntermj

I need to start looking for flights down to Knoxville.

----------


## roar-k

> I need to start looking for flights down to Knoxville.


Yes you do and let us know if you find one.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I believe I will bring down some Black Walnuts still in their husks.  The nuts are very good for baking and the husks make a great die.  If any of you are interested let me know.

----------


## crashdive123

Absolutely.  Any and all projects will be cool to explore.

----------


## Rick

What he said ^.

----------


## roar-k

The only experience I can provide is getting lost.  So if you want to do a tracking class I'm your man.

----------


## Rick

And in other news.....

A small group of self professed outdoor people were rescued one by one today when they set off in different directions searching for roar-k.

----------


## crashdive123

Does anybody want to try their hand at knapping (not napping)?  If so, I'll bring some stuff for it.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

> Does anybody want to try their hand at knapping (not napping)? If so, I'll bring some stuff for it.


Yes, and I'll bring my tools as well.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'm going to try to stop at flint ridge here in Ohio and pick up some flint.  If I can find the phone number to the lady I use to get the flint from, I'll be able to get a 5 gallon bucket load at least.  She was getting up in years the last time I saw her and that was a couple of years ago.  I'll do my best to pick up some on my way.

----------


## crashdive123

I'll bring some baked coral.

----------


## Rick

I'll bring the butter and cinnamon...oh, wait. You said...never mind.

----------


## huntermj

If someone brings a cast-iron pan i'll make wilderness pizza.

----------


## rebel

> If someone brings a cast-iron pan i'll make wilderness pizza.


What size do you need?

----------


## Rick

I can guarantee there will be a couple of cast iron skillets and a couple of cast iron Dutch ovens there.

----------


## huntermj

Cool, Pizza it is

----------


## crashdive123

Oh yeah - there will be some cast iron hanging around.

----------


## Rick

Talking about cast iron cookware. Man, that could get heated.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I have a Big Daddy skillet, not cast iron, but you can fry up a ton of stuff.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

Ohhhh,,  I gotta get one of those !

----------


## Rick

We have several counties in Indiana under a burn ban. No open fires of any kind. I don't see anything on the Big South Fork website about a ban but it's something to keep in mind. It's been terribly dry here. You folks in East Tennessee getting any rain?

----------


## roar-k

> We have several counties in Indiana under a burn ban. No open fires of any kind. I don't see anything on the Big South Fork website about a ban but it's something to keep in mind. It's been terribly dry here. You folks in East Tennessee getting any rain?


Well we had a torrential down pour and had some flooding in areas.  As of right now there will be no rain until maybe the weekend.

----------


## rebel

I'll bring a gas grill J.I.C.

----------


## crashdive123

I know Rick is bringing his throwing knives and hatchets --- Yippie!  Thought I'd try and make a few so I can practice before I have to face Dottie again.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I put together a quick video to show them in action.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llejU2rYZwM

----------


## crashdive123

Bump - any more takers?

----------


## roar-k

It's been raining pretty heavily the last few days and that means more than likely no burn ban. With that said, Rick you better have your fire starting materials ready because a warm fire will be delightful.

----------


## Rick

Well, okay. I love snuggle weather you rascal.

----------


## crashdive123

Would you two go get a tent.

----------


## roar-k

Hmmm, I believe I will have to hone my SERE skills before this.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> I know Rick is bringing his throwing knives and hatchets --- Yippie!  Thought I'd try and make a few so I can practice before I have to face Dottie again.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> 
> I put together a quick video to show them in action.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llejU2rYZwM


MAN!!! I like those Crash!! They are spiffy!

----------


## roar-k

So what is the potluck looking like for Saturday night?

i am trying to decide what i am going to cook....

----------


## crashdive123

> So what is the potluck looking like for Saturday night?
> 
> i am trying to decide what i am going to cook....


Looks kind of like.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

On a more serious note.....  I'm planning on making BBQ shrimp wrapped in bacon.

----------


## roar-k

I am trying to find out if I need to concentrate on side dishes or not.  Was thinking some Dutch Oven Potatoes and Cornbread.

----------


## Rick

That sounds great. I'm bringing some pulled pork BBQ. I can probably be talked into Dutch Oven Apple cobbler and Dutch Oven Cherry cobbler, too.

----------


## crashdive123

> I am trying to find out if I need to concentrate on side dishes or not.  Was thinking some Dutch Oven Potatoes and Cornbread.


Sounds great!




> That sounds great. I'm bringing some pulled pork BBQ. I can probably be talked into Dutch Oven Apple cobbler and Dutch Oven Cherry cobbler, too.


Well - since I'm dieting I was going to say - no need.  However, thinking about all of my WSF friends, it would be rude of me to suggest something like that.  So, for their benefit - you betcha!

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

PLEASE!!
 :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1:  :Tt1: 
I didn't get any of your cobbler last year!!

----------


## equus

Hello guys.  How are you all tonight.

Hey Crash you won't have any problems out doing me this year.  I haven't practiced at all.  Your knapping yes I want to do more of it if you don't mind.  I enjoyed that last year.  

I need a vacation the n=boys are like are we leaving to go camping yet.  They are very excited about going this year.

----------


## huntermj

I just found a recipe for cheese stuffed, bacon wrapped brats. Sounds good anyway. i'll have to do a trial run though.

----------


## crashdive123

> I just found a recipe for cheese stuffed, bacon wrapped brats. Sounds good anyway. i'll have to do a trial run though.


I think I just gained three pounds thinking about them. :no way:  :Yes:  :Tongue Smilie:  :Drool:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I just found a recipe for cheese stuffed, bacon wrapped brats. Sounds good anyway. i'll have to do a trial run though.


 Mmmmmm.....kinda like this??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=catxB...eature=channel

----------


## equus

Yes that sounds good.  Mel and I will have to come up with something not sure though.

----------


## hoosierarcher

If I can get there I'll make my roasted herb crusted pork tenderloin again. Since it seemed to be reasonably well received last time.

----------


## huntermj

> Mmmmmm.....kinda like this??
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=catxB...eature=channel




Thats exactly the one i watched :Cowboy:

----------


## crashdive123

Just to update the list of who's coming....

Rick
Poco/Equus and the boys
Huntermj
Rebel/Mrs. Rebel
PGVOutdoors
RoarK
Crash/Mrs. Crash

Possible/Probables?

Sthrnstrong
Hoosierarcher

----------


## Batch

> Thats exactly the one i watched



I followed that link and got to the pork bomb video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1IiUAtoNBk

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I followed that link and got to the pork bomb video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1IiUAtoNBk


 Um....that pork bacon bomb.......it's pretty dang tasty!

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I'm still making the Chicken Soup, creamy style with big chunks of chicken.  I'll make some breakfast dishes as well.

With the cool Fall weather this year the food will be even more enjoyable. _(note: last year it was 95 and humid)_

----------


## equus

Awesome.  I am getting hungry now.  I can't wait to see everyone again.  I have been looking forward to this trip for a while and the boys are just as excited.

----------


## hoosierarcher

It is with a heavy heart that I say, I can't make it. I got my schedule for the month and that is my weekend to work. This being a new job I don't want to be a problem to the one that makes the schedule, yet. Take LOTS of pictures, Please!

----------


## hoosierarcher

Oh and post them too. LOL

----------


## Rick

> I don't want to be a problem to the one that makes the schedule, *yet*.


That right there is funny I don't care who you are. God bless them little pygmies down there in Vincennes.

----------


## hoosierarcher

We don't have any little pygmies in Vincennes. Just the regular sized ones.

----------


## equus

Sorry Hoosier that you can't make it.  I understand completely though.  We will take plenty of pics I promise.

----------


## huntermj

Not sure at this time if i can make it.
 If not it will be the first time i had to conceal a vacation. the GC is three weeks behind schedule. its vermont dont expect a lot. if i can get the right ppl on the job all will be good

----------


## crashdive123

Hope you can make it.

----------


## huntermj

Im trying, i just had to buy a car today. bought a Nissan xterra. my pathfinder would not pass the inspection. This job being 3 weeks behind is what may screw things up for me,

----------


## crashdive123

If anybody wants to learn some leather work let me know.  You bring the leather and I'll bring the tools.

----------


## equus

I would like to.  I will see if I can find some leather.

----------


## equus

Do we have a list of all who will be there now.  It is next weekend.

----------


## Rick

The 10 day forecast looks good. High around 70 and low in upper 40s with no rain....so far.

----------


## roar-k

> The 10 day forecast looks good. High around 70 and low in upper 40s with no rain....so far.


Never say that in these parts. It likes to sneak up and ambush you like a ninja. Stupid rain...

----------


## crashdive123

> Do we have a list of all who will be there now.  It is next weekend.


Here's the list of those that said they are coming.

Rick
Poco/Equus and the boys
Huntermj
Rebel/Mrs. Rebel
PGVOutdoors
RoarK
Crash/Mrs. Crash

Possible/Probables?

Sthrnstrong


 Huntermj may have a conflict with work.

----------


## equus

I hope huntermj will get to come and also Sthrnstrong as well.

----------


## Rick

I'm going to put my order in for a couple of pork shoulders tomorrow. I'll smoke them the first part of the week then freeze the meat. Then all we have to do is heat and eat!! I'll bring the buns and a couple of different sauces depending on what you like. I'll bring a vinegar finishing sauce and a BBQ sauce. 

And bears don't really scare me so don't get the idea you can stand on the other side of the trunk and growl and I'll take off running. You won't get pulled pork any earlier doing that.

----------


## Rick

I ordered two 8lb pork shoulders today. They are going to bone and tie them up for me. I'll pick them up Sunday and put them in the smoker Monday morning. Pics to follow on that. 16 pounds of BBQ for 12 people. That ought to work.

----------


## crashdive123

***burp***

----------


## Rick

Based on the tentative menu we may have to hire professional rollers to roll us to the bathroom and back to our camp.

----------


## crashdive123

So maybe that's how it got its name.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Huh? My name isn't Van.

----------


## rebel

There's no way around it, there'll be a couple of pounds to loose after this jamboree.

----------


## Rick

If you run fast enough you can probably lose me.

----------


## equus

I am so excited.  I work tonight then I start my vacation in the morning.  Hooray for me!!!!!!  No more work for 13 days.  I love it.

----------


## huntermj

Well it looks like im done for.
The GC is trying to get me to work my guys 10 hour days 6 days a week. Not going to happen! Hes the one behind schedule not me! 
But my leed man is going on vacation on wed. We set it up that we would both take vacation at the same time since it should have been between two projects. Well, hes still taken off so i cant.
I have been looking forward to this for months now and im very disappointed i cant go. Was look forward to the road trip as well.
Oh well theirs always next year. I hope everyone that does go has a good time, eats lots of good food and takes lots of pics. Maybe there will be some knife and axe throwing videos this time. Be safe in your travels guys.

----------


## Rick

Maybe we can do a spring time in Eastern Ohio or somewhere around there.

----------


## crashdive123

Winter is Florida is nice.

----------


## Camp10

> Maybe we can do a spring time in Eastern Ohio or somewhere around there.


That would be great!  I'd sign up for that...I'd even make a giveaway knife.

----------


## roar-k

Is anyone going to need firewood or do you plan on gathering?

----------


## Rick

They have a notice up that they do not want any firewood brought into the campground. You can collect or purchase. The stack was 2X2X4 roughly and I think it was $10 if I remember correctly. It's an honor system and the wood is back next to the horse corral. 

Scroll down to the red lettering. 

http://www.nps.gov/biso/planyourvisit/campgrounds.htm/

----------


## equus

Ok Thanks Rick.  Mel and I and the boys are leaving here Friday morning.  I am trying to talk him into leaving Thursday afternoon if I can.  

Do you have directions there

----------


## Rick

Well, I do. Are you asking for some or just really concerned about me?  :Innocent: 

Here's a map from Bowling Green to Jamestown, Tennessee. It's about 25 miles from Jamestown to the campground. From Jamestown go up 154 then east on 297 to the park entrance. 

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Bowl...4.9319&2v=CITY

You'll see Big South Fork just to the east on the map. The camp ground is about where the words Rec. Area are on the map.

For everyone, if you come in the west entrance to Bandy Campground it's pretty flat but a couple of miles of gravel. The east entrance is all blacktop but it falls through a pretty deep valley with some switchbacks. It's a beautiful drive through the east entrance. If you are coming up from Knoxville then take the east entrance.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I picked up the flint today, a nice mix of small pieces.  Most will work very nice with flint and steel kits, some are knappable.

----------


## crashdive123

Today I had to report to jury duty.  When I received the summons I called and let them know two things.  First, as an owner operator of a business, every day I was on a jury the business would be closed.  Second, I had a trip planned during the week.  The response I received said - just show up and let them know during selection, and you'll be excused.

Well - the judge must not have gotten the memo.  There were about 600 of us.  The judge listed four criteria that would excuse you (under 18, convicted felon, over 70, and something else that escapes me).  That's it.  Period.  No exceptions.  The process called anywhere from 21 to 70 prospective jurors for a trial.  

The one I was called for took 21.  They needed 7 (6 plus 1 alternate).  It was a civil case that they don't give out a whole lot of info about.  I believe he is suing his former employer for discrimination and wrongful termination.  I answered the lawyers questions openly and honestly.  I was not one of the 7 selected.  Maybe it was the answers I gave - who knows?  When asked what my view on unions were, I said that they have served a valuable service in American history, but that today they are destroying this country.  I believe that if unions continue at their current rate that the economy will decline even further.  Then when asked (and I swear this is how the plaintiffs attorney worded it) how I felt about frivolous lawsuits that Fox News was always talking about.  My response went something like - I frequently watch Fox News, along with other cable and news outlets and am not sure what reporting you are talking about.  I can tell you though, without casting dispersions on any news outlet that tort reform is sorely needed.  The fraud, and greed perpetuated by frivolous lawsuits, and the attorneys that represent them should be considered criminal.

I guess they didn't care for may answers.  See you in Tennessee.

----------


## Rick

(Snort. Giggle)

----------

